# Pickle making answer...



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

This is my 2ND batch , I think I got 22 - 1/2G Jars out of a true , good old fashioned , honest farmer's market - * REAL* bushel of pickles .
Dan - they ain't cukes 'til th' skiNz are bitter & the seeds are all big & styrofoamy....
:evilsmile
I thought maybe folks would like to see what a 'typical' batch looks like before it goes thru the wringer
Of course I am not showing off the spices that I tend to blend.
*ANCIENT CHINESE SECRET*.....LMAO
:lol:
I did personally pick the dill on the way home from work 
We could all go buy a jar of pickles on any day , anywhere ; but choose to make our own because the big OEM profit machines can't turn out the custom crafted taste & ultra freshness that can only be a place captured in time , to be enjoyed like the essence of summer itself.....

Almost 54 Qts. of GOOD STUFF.










3LBs of fLaVaH ...










!/2 a *big* bucket of Dill











So if you _have_ tried making your own pickles , you already know you can't get this stuff in stores , now can Ya ??



The answer is: 
*
NOPE.

*~Enjoy.~


----------

